# Object nach String umwandeln



## hans (15. Sep 2003)

wie kann man den Wert (zb. auch buchstaben) eines Objects einer String variable zuordnen?

vielen dank

edited by mariopetr


----------



## hans (15. Sep 2003)

sorry..... wie dumm von mir........

alles klar....

(String = objekt.ToString() oder so...)


----------



## Nobody (15. Sep 2003)

beim nächstes mal bitte aussage kräftigere topics:

du musst dazu eine umwandlung (type casting) durchführen
je nach typ des objectes musst du das folgende anpassen (bsp ist von einem int wert (i)):

```
String s = Integer.toString(i);
```


----------

